# any idea what to do with all this???



## user43007 (Feb 9, 2011)

OK HERE ARE THE PICS. I KNOW THE TANK IS FILTHY I JUST PICKED IT UP YESTERDAY IM WORKING ON IT! I WANT TO SET UP AN AFRICAN CICHLID TANK AND YES IT WAS SALT WATER. I WANT TO USE WHAT I HAVE TO MAKE IT WORK. I ALSO HAVE A LIL BIG PUMP I THINK ITS CALLED, AN EXTERNAL PUMP (NOT PICTURED). AGAIN ANY HELP TO LET ME KNOW WHAT IM LOOKING AT WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED.


BACK OF THE HOLES ON THE INSIDE TOWARDS THE BOTTOM


ALL THE PIPES AND FITTINGS THAT IT CAME WITH


TWO HOLES ON THE INSIDE CENTER OF TANK TOWARDS BOTTOM


HOLE IN BOTTOM OF INTERNAL OVERFLOW BOX


HOLE ON THE INSIDE BACK OF UPPER RIGHT CORNER


TOP VIEW OF FILTER


INTERNAL OVERFLOW BOX


SIDE VIEW OF FILTER


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Vinegar will help to get the mineral deposits off. I'm not much help for the rest.


----------



## turtlebuddy (Feb 11, 2011)

Everything looks really dirty. Also if your not familair with setting up overflows and trickle filters, your best bet is to throw all that away. Buy some pexiglass and silicon those holes in and start from new. If your are familiar cleaning everything and asking more questions to your seller about how it was set-up would help


----------

